# Casebook of Victor Frankenstein (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's word of another Frankenstein project headed to the big screen.

"Casebook of Victor Frankenstein" is a novel by Peter Ackroyd which retells the classic Mary Shelley story from a different angle and also incorporates historical personalities and events (including Shelley herself).

Timur Bekmambetov is attached to direct from a screenplay by David Auburn.

More details as they come.

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/16761/-wanted-director-gives-birth-to-frankenstein-


----------

